# best time to take hCG?



## Tha Don (Jun 2, 2006)

is there a best time to shoot hCG? or is it irrelevant

i'm sure i remember reading somewhere that it is best to take hCG the day before your test shots (the article was based on TRT), i'm just wondering if anyone knows of any advances on this?


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jun 2, 2006)

I take it the last 10 days of my cycle plus 7 days after. I don't think it matters what day you inject it on. I'll inject it the same day I shoot test if it falls that way and I have never had a problem


----------



## redflash (Jun 2, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> I take it the last 10 days of my cycle plus 7 days after. I don't think it matters what day you inject it on. I'll inject it the same day I shoot test if it falls that way and I have never had a problem



What dose and how often, TOM?  I know some people recommend say 250iu every 3-4 days from week 4 or so of a 10 week cycle.  Are you using these low doses or something higher?

Flash


----------



## luke69duke69 (Jun 2, 2006)

redflash said:
			
		

> What dose and how often, TOM? I know some people recommend say 250iu every 3-4 days from week 4 or so of a 10 week cycle. Are you using these low doses or something higher?
> 
> Flash


 
That's what I did last cycle and it worked great.  It's fuggin weird when you notice your nuts coming back and you're still on a cycle.  Can anyone else tell me, does HCG increase your libido? Maybe I'm just crazy but I swear my libido increased when I started that the last time.


----------

